# Serena Williams Wimbledon Press conference



## ralphy1976 (Jul 7, 2009)

Did any of you see or heard Serena Williams press conference after she won Wimbledon (her 3rd or 4th major this year)?

Basically it was a big to the fact that danara safina is ranked #1 having only won 2 minor tournaments and Serena being #2 with quite a few major and $$ this year.

it was quite entertaining to say the least...Good on her, i am sure RF who never do such a thing...


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, I saw the conference. I think Federer knew at the back of his mind that his match with Roddick was a really close call. If I think of all the errors RF made compared to Andy, I feel Andy played the better game, and even though Williams has won the the tournament, I find it such an anticlimax having both Williams sisters playing each other in the final. 

Not only is it boring to watch but there's hardly any motivation for the cash prize as all of it just goes to the William's family, and its almost a foregone conclusion who will win as Serena is clearly the better player.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes, well as you may have seen form my other "federer fanclub" threads i do not and can not watch him play as i find it boring. Cudos to Andy roddick for his display, it was a tough call and i feel sorry for teh way his last shot went up in the air, but i guess when you hit the ball like he does it happens from time to time

Williams sister, yep i share the same point of view as you

For me at the moment tennis is boring, very boring....where's ivanisevic when you need him?!!!


----------

